# CP help- Using extracts instead of oils??



## brandyanne (May 15, 2011)

I am going to try to make my first CP soap soon. I found a refreshing bar recipe that uses peppermint oil and lemon oil for scent.

 I know that several ingredients can be purchased at the grocery store so off I went! I could not find either oil- just peppermint extract and lemon extract- will they work in CP soap?
Thanks!


----------



## calico21 (May 15, 2011)

Extracts contain alcohol, I know I've read it can affect your outcome but don't remember how. But I'm pretty sure I've heard the scent of those don't come through the cp process.

Quote from another thread:
"You were just lucky. Most of the time when extracts are used the alcohol in the extract causes the soap to heat up and volcano. Ask me how I know!"


----------



## calico21 (May 15, 2011)

Try a whole foods or natural grocery store some times they have  essential oils which is what you really need.


----------



## LavenderLady (May 15, 2011)

You do not want to use anything containing alcohol in your cp soap as it will cause it to cease. You need to buy essential or fragrance oils for your soaps and you will want to make sure that any fragrance oil is listed as "reacting well" in cp soap, because some do not. If you are buying from a vendor that does not say so, either skip it or proceed with caution, as it may. In order to make your first several batches go well, to give you experience and confidence, I think it is much better to just use ones that are tried and true. After all, it is a bit difficult to deal with an excelling or ceasing soap when you dont really know how a normal one should be.


----------



## brandyanne (May 15, 2011)

Oh My! I am so glad I didn't try it with out asking!!
Thanks for your help ladies!!


----------



## adoptapitbull (May 15, 2011)

It's easier to make a very basic, no scent, no dye soap for your first batch. That way if something goes wrong, there are fewer variables that could have caused it. Use less expensive ingredients, too, because you'll be very mad if you spend $20 on a failed batch. And start small...say a 2lb batch. Again, less chance of wasting ingredients.

Good luck!!


----------



## brandyanne (May 15, 2011)

That is good advice- I would hate to spend a lot of money and have soap that didn't turn out!


----------



## judymoody (May 15, 2011)

When you begin to branch out with fragrances, I would look on line for both better variety and price.  Some good vendors that aren't too expensive are Nature's Garden, Peak Candle, Aroma Haven, Brambleberry and Elements Bath & Body.  Brambleberry has a great forum called Teach Soap and a blog called Soap Queen as well as informative videos on youtube.

Good luck!


----------



## brandyanne (May 15, 2011)

I will go take a look- I love browsing so this should be fun!!


----------

